# SHANGHAI | China Resources Suhewan | 206m | 675ft | 42 fl | T/O



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Works started a few months ago, but this project was just released in architecture publications few days ago.
Gaoloumi forum link: 
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3121252&extra=page=1&page=1

From Dezeen.com:


> Work has begun on a 200-metre-high office tower designed by Foster + Partners in Shanghai, as part of a regeneration programme in the east of the city.
> 
> The 42-storey tower is being built for property development company China Resources Land in the Shanghai's Suhewan district. It will be the first office tower in this primarily residential area, and is intended to be the centrepiece of the Suhewan East Urban Complex.


More on Dezeen.com: https://www.dezeen.com/2018/09/25/f...d-resources-tower-shanghai-architecture-news/









From Dezeen.com









From Dezeen.com

Board at construction site, by JSN









Construction site around August 15th, by zephyr_zyw









Location


















Nearby park:


















More about the park, in Chinese
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/__CDCV3GN346m1lvLFDDYA

The masterplan for the entire area, the image is a little bit old, one of those buildings height's has been raised recently, so there will be 2 towers around 300-330 metres, but still needs a long time to start. Suhewan Center is the one in the right.









And this is another project already under construction just around 300m from Suhewan Center, 200m tall.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1860107


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That is a very nice cluster. Well put together and plenty of public space.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Excavation started!, photo by zephyr_zyw in Gaoloumi


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

The construction site in the left


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

By zephyr_zyw.
Tower almost reaching street level.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Out of the ground!, this one is going very fast, photo by my friend Mr. Bu.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Today



















The neighbour plot is also over ground now, 3 buildings around 100m tall


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-27 by zephyr_zyw


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-13 by JSN


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Yesterday, passing by in bicycle, +1 photo of some random street that I just liked


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大铁锚 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Allen Yao  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小明 on 500px









by 小明 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suhewan Center rising behind the Old **Sihang Warehouse*

At the forefront of the photo below is the Old Sihang Warehouse built in 1931, it became an internet sensation (or a must-visit-place) for people in China lately,
thanks to the the Chinese blockbuster movie *The Eight Hundred **(八佰)* in cinema all across the country these days...

Trailer of the movie *The Eight Hundred **(八佰)*







*The Old Sihang Warehouse by the Suzhou River - 苏州河畔 上海四行仓库*
The famous battle during the 2nd Sino-Japanese War,
*The defense of Sihang Warehouse* took place in this historical structure from October 26 to November 1, 1937.









by 逐风 on 500px




​


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

is the damage on the buildings facade actual damage of the fighting that's still there? or is it just poorly maintained and collapsing?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
@WesselKornel 

I'll reply to you on that in the
*SHANGHAI | Projects & Construction*
thread instead!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 第三类压力容器 on 500px




​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 22 (to the right of Shanghai Joy City )









。 by iamqi on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

taken today Sep 1 (bottom left)









台风云 by 乳名:大庆 on 500px


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

Est height?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Haniel on 500px









by Haniel on 500px




​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

一道清晨的阳光 by 大铁锚 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-09 by shdvg


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

曙光，倒影 by 大铁锚 on 500px


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

i count 40 stories now, so that should be 40*4.2= 170 meters currently?
from Nanjing East Rd


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-24 by 箫雨秋


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

SUHEWAN 4 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

SUHEWAN 2 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

SUHEWAN 1 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

SUHEWAN 3 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 01









建设中的超级城市 by 达达兔 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 04









上海宝格丽丨暮色 by 摄影师涂良波 on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 九十九 on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-21 by 质量点


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

little universe said:


> by 九十九 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> ​


This picture is epic, I love Shanghai


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

Topped Out! It seems the cladding will be quite a bit flatter/more boring than in the renders


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Renisy on 500px








by 大铁锚 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 逐风 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Xuess on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-21 by shdvg


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

facade design change from 12F upwards? that looks much better!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by dexiang Chen on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 逐风 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 明哥 on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dear @little universe, @A Chicagoan, no helipad, I am upset 😭 😭


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 18










夜上海 by VincentHuang on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Yardley on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 159****7603 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by C+P studio on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by rocky on 500px









by 小聪聪 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 少昊 on 500px








by 少昊 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Chang kai Sun on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By shdvg on Gaoloumi


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.08.06








by SuperPan on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.08.17








by Brendan™ on 500px


​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-24 by bnb


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

What’s the Skyscraper uc behind?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

erkantang said:


> What’s the Skyscraper uc behind?


are you refering to this building?








by 灰音のdémon on 500px









SHANGHAI | COFCO Shanghai Joy City Phase 2 | 200m | 42...


by 灰音のdémon on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

no the one far back


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

SHANGHAI | Projects & Construction


Really nice, the French Concession is full of small surprises mixing old and new.




www.skyscrapercity.com





I think that is this one: two twin towers and a shopping mall that looks like a panda. I never come to that part of town, so its a bit of my rada


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

erkantang said:


> What’s the Skyscraper uc behind?


I was wrong, based on location, it can not be the Ruihong Tiandi shopping center. That one is outside the field of view of the picture.

I seached satelite images in the direction the picture was taken. and it seems to be this set of towers:















(picture taken in july), assuming 1 floor a week, it would currently be 26 floors. 
Final height will be 46 floors, which is roughly 140-170 meters, depending on floor height etc.


source:
静安内环内百万方综合体「安康苑」一期住宅预计年内入市！|居住区_网易订阅 (163.com)

baidu map link:
百度地图 (baidu.com) 

Little Universe, any thoughts?


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

recent construction picture









sorry for the off topic


----------

